# Can you guess what this is?



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres Mr becs fathers day pressie.
We've named it 'horrible'
Can anyone guess what kind of bird it is?

Oh and its 4 weeks old 











He/She like snuggles and was so rudely awoken in this pic :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

Grey/blue Princess parrot?


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

No, the grey colour will not be its real colour, its just the pin feathers before they crack thru


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm guessing it'll be one of the largish parrots?


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, mid to large


----------



## miss2 (Sep 7, 2009)

ringneck? eclectus?


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 7, 2009)

looks like a baby ringneck


----------



## mazzarella (Sep 7, 2009)

electus?


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

No and No, Eckie is close though


----------



## chondrogreen (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say an Alexandrine.


----------



## mazzarella (Sep 7, 2009)

african grey?


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Galah?


----------



## miss2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Alexandrine?


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

Hehe, its a alex..... 
A very sooky one at that!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 7, 2009)

he looks so unco in the last pic lol so cute though!


----------



## ravan (Sep 7, 2009)

... creepy


----------



## ilovejordan (Sep 7, 2009)

a bird? lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

Baby birds are so cute ^_^ I love it when out Cockatiels (spelling) are breeding, they're tame enough that I can touch the babies without them beng rejected by the parents... BUT as a precaution I never touch them before their a week or two old unless I NEED to...


----------



## ilovejordan (Sep 7, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Baby birds are so cute ^_^ I love it when out Cockatiels (spelling) are breeding, they're tame enough that I can touch the babies without them beng rejected by the parents... BUT as a precaution I never touch them before their a week or two old unless I NEED to...


 
I have 3 babies cockatiels


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 7, 2009)

Heheee i know they are so cute my ugly little thing that i will get in about 7 weeks x] its a baby green cheek conure


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

ilovejordan said:


> I have 3 babies cockatiels


 
ours breed all yea round sometimes, we need to thin them out again, too many in the aivary again


----------



## ilovejordan (Sep 7, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> Heheee i know they are so cute my ugly little thing that i will get in about 7 weeks x] its a baby green cheek conure View attachment 101311


 
I have two green cheeks they are heaps cute


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> Heheee i know they are so cute my ugly little thing that i will get in about 7 weeks x] its a baby green cheek conure View attachment 101311


 

AWW so jelous! Mother won't let me have a bird... not even one of our cockatiels  she doesn't want one in the house even if it stays in a cage... so I gotta wait till I move out... I fell in love with a Sun Conure at the pet shop...


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, im happy it has a green ring thats pretty, crap i just realised i have to think of a name, sorry for hijacking!


----------



## coz666 (Sep 7, 2009)

i got bitten by a sooky alex
not fun at all


----------



## Sel (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha i meant to ask you last night "who" or "what" was horrible..lol nice name


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 7, 2009)

grey and ugly LOL


----------



## jacorin (Sep 7, 2009)

the suns are nice,but i prefer the Nanday Conure.


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

coz666 said:


> i got bitten by a sooky alex
> not fun at all



I bet it wasnt as bad as a bite from a adolescent major mitchell with an attitude problem :lol: That bite bled for ages :|


----------

